# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  अंकुरित मूंग दाल का सलाद वजन कम करने में मददगार

## Krishna

आप अपना वजन आसान तरीकों से कम करना चाहते हैं, यानी, बहुत ज्*यादा एक्*सरसाइज के बिना, तो आपको सही आहार पर ध्यान केंद्रित करना होगा। ऐसे में अंकुरित अनाज आपकी मदद कर सकता है। विश्वभर में आहार के प्रति जागरूक लाखों लोग अंकुरित अनाज को एक लोकप्रिय पोषण के रूप में पसंद करते हैं। स्*प्राउट्स बीज को अंकुरण करने की एक प्रक्रिया है, जिसे पकाकर या कच्चे इस्*तेमाल किया जाता है। 

अगर आप अपना वजन कम करने की सोच रहे हैं तो आपको स्*प्राउट्स मूंग दाल खानी चाहिये। अं*कु*रित मुंग दाल सेहत के लिये काफी फायदेमंद होती है, इसमें ढेर सारा प्रोटीन, उच्*च फाइबर और स्*वस्*थ कैलोरी होती है। इसे खाने से शरीर में एनर्जी आती है। और यह आसानी से तैयार भी हो जाती है। अगर आप अंकुरित मुंग दाल के सलाद को बनाने के बारे में सोच रहे हैं तो आपके लिए उपाय यहां पर मौजूद है।

----------


## Krishna

.........................

----------


## Krishna

*ड्रेसिंग करने के लिये*1/2 चम्*मच काली मिर्च पाउडर 
1 चम्*मच नमक 
1 चम्*मच भुना और पिसा जीरा 
1 चम्*मच नींबू रस

----------


## Krishna

*विधि*पैन में एक कप पानी, स्*प्राउट्स और नमक डालकर और इसे पानी उबलने तक पका लें। फिर पैन को ढंककर रख दें। 5 मिनट बाद मूंग दाल एक बड़े बाउल में निकालें। एक अलग बाउल में ड्रेसिंग वाली सभी सामग्रियों को मिला कर उसमें मूंग दाल मिक्*स करें। फिर सर्व करने वाली प्*लेट में टमाटर, खीरा और नींबू की स्*लाइस सजाएं और फिर उसके ऊपर तैयार की हुई मूंग दाल स्*प्राउट रखें। इस गार्निश करने के लिये इस पर हरा धनिया और कटी हुई हरी मिर्च डालें।

*सादा सलाद*इसके लिए आपको एक कप अंकुरित मूंग की दाल, एक बड़ा चम्*मच बारीक कटा अदरक, मिर्च और खाना पकाने के तेल की जरूरत होती है। ड्रेसिंग के लिए आप सरसों के बीज और जीरा का उपयोग कर सकते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*तैयारी*कड़ाही में एक बड़ा चम्*मच खाना पकाने का तेल गर्म करें। इसमें सरसों ओर जीरा को मिलाये। जब वह थोड़ा सा लाल हो जायेगा तो उसमें अदरक और बारीक कटी हरी मिर्च मिला लें। पांच सेकंड के लिए भूनकर उस पर अंकुरित मूंग की दाल और अन्य सलाद सामग्री मिला दें। स्वाद के लिए नींबू का रस और नमक डालें और अच्छी तरह से मिक्*स करके सर्व करें।

----------


## Krishna

*अंकुरित मूंग की दाल का सलाद खाने के अन्य कारण*वजन कम करने के अलावा यह मानक परिष्कृत अनाज की तुलना में अधिक जटिल कार्बोहाइड्रेट प्रदान करता है। यह विटामिन सी, फाइबर, और अन्य आवश्यक खनिजों का भी बहुत अच्छा स्रोत हैं। अंकुरित दालों को चिकित्सीय लाभ के लिए भी जाना जाता है, और इसलिए यह हमें कई प्रकार की स्वास्थ्य समस्*याओं से दूर रखता है।

----------


## Krishna

अपने नियमित भोजन में स्*प्राउट्स का एक सीमित भाग रक्तचाप के स्तर को नियंत्रित करने में मदद कर सकते हैं। इसमें सोडियम नहीं होता। सोडियम हाईबीपी की सबसे बड़ी वजह होता है। इसके अलावा, अंकुरित रक्त कोलेस्ट्रॉल के स्तर को कम करने में मदद करता है। रक्त शर्करा के स्तर को नियंत्रित करता है, पाचन स्वास्थ्य में सुधार, रक्त को साफ कर आपकी त्वचा को स्वस्थ रखने में मदद करता है।

----------


## Krishna

अंकुरित दाल के इतने सारे स्*वास्*थ्*य लाभों को जानकर, आप इसे अपने आहार में शामिल करने पर विचार कर सकते हैं। न केवल अपने वजन को नियंत्रित करने के लिए बल्कि अपने बेहतर स्*वास्*थ्*य और तंदुरुस्ती के लिए भी।

----------

